# EOS Blackbeard versus Prime Whitebeard



## Hosemisnuba (Nov 20, 2014)

Location: Marineford
Mindset: Bloodlusted

Anything else I need to mention?


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 20, 2014)

Sadly, Teach probably gets the slight edge.


----------



## zoro (Nov 20, 2014)

Teach is a sneaky bastard so he'll find a way to win by fighting dirty


----------



## Suit (Nov 20, 2014)

Prime Whitebeard, mid or high diff. I don't see Luffy surpassing Roger until an epilogue. Besides, Luffy can hardly be said to be in his prime. And the chances of another timeskip seem pretty slim.


----------



## TheWiggian (Nov 20, 2014)

WB high diff or high high diff.


----------



## Hosemisnuba (Nov 20, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Prime Whitebeard, mid or high diff. I don't see Luffy surpassing Roger until an epilogue. Besides, Luffy can hardly be said to be in his prime. And the chances of another timeskip seem pretty slim.


 Luffy needs to surpass Roger by the end of series. That basically means in strength and  in feats. Blackbeard is the final villain, and as such, he should be that final road block to Luffy become the strongest. You like to think that old generation is strong when its obvious Oda is building up the new generation to surpass them. Let me guess: You don't like Blackbeard, do you.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 20, 2014)

WB high diff pure speculation though


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (Nov 20, 2014)

Blackbeard, something between mid and extreme difficulty.


----------



## Suit (Nov 20, 2014)

Hosemisnuba said:


> Luffy needs to surpass Roger by the end of series. That basically means in strength and  in feats. Blackbeard is the final villain, and as such, he should be that final road block to Luffy become the strongest. You like to think that old generation is strong when its obvious Oda is building up the new generation to surpass them. Let me guess: You don't like Blackbeard, do you.



That's a very pretentious statement you've made. Unless Blackbeard far surpasses current Yonkou level, he's not surpassing Roger. Current Yonkou are still slightly weaker even than old Whitebeard (even if negligibly), let alone Prime Whitebeard, let alone Roger himself.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 20, 2014)

EOS Teach should have both the experience and the strength to take on someone like prime WB. Teach wins this fight high-extreme difficulty, unless one piece takes its power levels up a notch or two in the future, then then difficulty even goes below that.


----------



## Magentabeard (Nov 20, 2014)

Wouldn't Luffy be way too overpowered if he was past PK level or even PK level? What threat would an admiral have against him?


----------



## Goomoonryong (Nov 20, 2014)

I think Teach/Luffy will have surpassed Whitebeard/Roger when they have their final fight. Though it's entirely possible this won't be the case, But even then I can't see either side winning with less than high diff.


----------



## Amol (Nov 20, 2014)

I would be very disappointed if I never got to see full potential of Luffy which is being stronger than Roger.
Luffy has to show his full potential on panel. 
So only way I can see Luffy's full strength is in his THE LAST fight .
I think EoS Blackbeard will be equal to Primebeard. So as strength is equal result would depend on skills.
Dunno it could go either way.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd be more lenient towards Prime Whitebeard with high difficulty of course. Fighting someone with a ton heck of experience at the end of the story with two of the strongest devil fruits in history in which he'd have long since filled the leeway for improvement at the end of the series as compensation for his horrible mistakes he's seen making in the pre time skip is an incredibly hard task.


----------



## Luke (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm giving this to Blackbeard with extremely high difficulty. 

Luffy, in his final fight, should be on par with Roger, at least the way I see it. He should barely be able to defeat Blackbeard.


----------



## Beckman (Nov 20, 2014)

WB can't quake Teach, Teach can quake WB.

Teach wins.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 20, 2014)

Blackbeard should be equal at the very least, or slightly stronger.


----------



## Kaiser (Nov 20, 2014)

Blackbeard will win between high and extreme difficulty


----------



## Gohara (Nov 20, 2014)

End of series Blackbeard wins with high to extremely high difficulty.  I think it would be odd if at least end of series Luffy doesn't surpass Roger and prime Whitebeard, but I also think that end of series Blackbeard will surpass them.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 20, 2014)

wt the hell is wrong with ppl saying wb?? blackbeard will be the strongest villain and strongest character besides prime luffy. y in the blue hell would oda make blackbeard weaker than whitebeard??


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Nov 20, 2014)

I see luffy being more influential and world changing than roger. May not be the same strength wise though.


----------



## Suit (Nov 20, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> EOS Teach should have both the experience and the strength to take on someone like prime WB. Teach wins this fight high-extreme difficulty, unless one piece takes its power levels up a notch or two in the future, then then difficulty even goes below that.



Okay, there are some inconsistencies about OL's beliefs that I would like to address.

It is very much said that no matter how strong Luffy becomes, he would never be able to mid-diff Admirals or Yonkou. Yet, for EOS Teach to be Roger level (capable of defeating prime Whitebeard), he would have to be at a level that means being able to mid-diff a Yonkou or Admiral. What the hell gives here? For Luffy to be able to defeat Teach, he will very much have to be strong enough to mid-diff a Yonkou.

Explain. All of you. Because Roger isn't needing above mid-diff for a Yonkou, I guarantee you. Not after his rival (who was ever so slightly weaker) got old, sick and wrinkly but was still the strongest mother fucker on the sea. Two and two together, Luffy will be mid-diffing Yonkou and (by your belief system) mid-diffing Admirals as well. I'm waiting for someone to reconcile this. And I'm very excited to see how you do it.


----------



## Tenma (Nov 20, 2014)

WB extreme diff. I see EOS Luffy being equal to Roger, and by extension makes WB slightly ahead of Teach.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 21, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> I see luffy being more influential and world changing than roger. May not be the same strength wise though.



Haha, the same thing people used to say about Naruto and Hashirama is now infecting One Piece. Some people never learn 

This is a shonen, MC surpassing his milestones is an inevitability.



Lucky Rue said:


> Okay, there are some inconsistencies about OL's beliefs that I would like to address.
> 
> It is very much said that no matter how strong Luffy becomes, he would never be able to mid-diff Admirals or Yonkou. Yet, for EOS Teach to be Roger level (capable of defeating prime Whitebeard), he would have to be at a level that means being able to mid-diff a Yonkou or Admiral. What the hell gives here? For Luffy to be able to defeat Teach, he will very much have to be strong enough to mid-diff a Yonkou.
> 
> Explain. All of you. Because Roger isn't needing above mid-diff for a Yonkou, I guarantee you. Not after his rival (who was ever so slightly weaker) got old, sick and wrinkly but was still the strongest mother fucker on the sea. Two and two together, Luffy will be mid-diffing Yonkou and (by your belief system) mid-diffing Admirals as well. I'm waiting for someone to reconcile this. And I'm very excited to see how you do it.



What is there to reconcile? What is wrong with Luffy being that strong in the end, exactly?


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 21, 2014)

Blackbeard definitely has the potential to reach Prime Whitebeard's strength and has the DF advantage. So he takes it more likely imo.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 21, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Okay, there are some inconsistencies about OL's beliefs that I would like to address.
> 
> It is very much said that no matter how strong Luffy becomes, he would never be able to mid-diff Admirals or Yonkou. Yet, for EOS Teach to be Roger level (capable of defeating prime Whitebeard), he would have to be at a level that means being able to mid-diff a Yonkou or Admiral. What the hell gives here? For Luffy to be able to defeat Teach, he will very much have to be strong enough to mid-diff a Yonkou.
> 
> Explain. All of you. Because Roger isn't needing above mid-diff for a Yonkou, I guarantee you. Not after his rival (who was ever so slightly weaker) got old, sick and wrinkly but was still the strongest mother fucker on the sea. Two and two together, Luffy will be mid-diffing Yonkou and (by your belief system) mid-diffing Admirals as well. I'm waiting for someone to reconcile this. And I'm very excited to see how you do it.




We don't have to reconcile our views with your assumptions.


----------



## Kaiser (Nov 21, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Okay, there are some inconsistencies about OL's beliefs that I would like to address.
> 
> It is very much said that no matter how strong Luffy becomes, he would never be able to mid-diff Admirals or Yonkou. Yet, for EOS Teach to be Roger level (capable of defeating prime Whitebeard), he would have to be at a level that means being able to mid-diff a Yonkou or Admiral. What the hell gives here? For Luffy to be able to defeat Teach, he will very much have to be strong enough to mid-diff a Yonkou.
> 
> Explain. All of you. Because Roger isn't needing above mid-diff for a Yonkou, I guarantee you. Not after his rival (who was ever so slightly weaker) got old, sick and wrinkly but was still the strongest mother fucker on the sea. Two and two together, Luffy will be mid-diffing Yonkou and (by your belief system) mid-diffing Admirals as well. I'm waiting for someone to reconcile this. And I'm very excited to see how you do it.


I actually think they aren't the only ones who may mid diff admirals by the end of serie. There is a huge possibility even Zoro could, so let alone someone stronger(Luffy/Blackbeard)

1- Kizaru(admiral) couldn't get the upper hand on a old Rayleigh coming out of decades of inactivity as a pirate(he said it has been a while he held a sword). Rayleigh also implied he could handle Kizaru and his back-ups together if he was younger and we know EOS Zoro will surpass Prime Rayleigh, so we have:

Prime Rayleigh > Kizaru high difficulty
EOS Zoro > Prime Rayleigh high-extreme difficulty
-> EOS Zoro > Kizaru(admiral) mid difficulty

2- Prime Rayleigh > Kizaru high difficulty
     Prime Whitebeard > Prime Rayleigh high difficulty
-> Prime Whitebeard > Kizaru(admiral) mid difficulty

Considering that Prime Blackbeard will at the very least be Prime Whitebeard level(i see him surpassing him), the possibility of him mid diffing admirals(actually even low diffing) isn't far-fetched. Same could be said for Luffy as well


----------



## Pirao (Nov 21, 2014)

As long as Luffy doesn't reach ridiculous levels (like Naruto being able to solo all the Hokages easily in the end), I don't see what's wrong with Luffy mid difficulting admirals in the end. Roger and WB could according to our estimations, why won't Luffy and BB be able to do the same?


----------



## Rocktomato (Nov 21, 2014)

Prime Whitebeard gets his devil fruit nullified, then quaked, then slashed up with whatever Zoan teach has that point. Also, Blackbeard automatically has knowledge given that he served with Whitebeard for a long time.
This is a horrible match-up for poor Whitebeard.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 21, 2014)

Can go either way.


----------



## Harard (Nov 21, 2014)

Blackbeard wins.


----------



## Tre_azam (Nov 21, 2014)

I cannot see anyone surpassing prime WB/roger. They probably will come close though or Oda will keep it ambiguous so us readers can make our own interpretation.

As far as i remember it has never been indicated that the new generation is to be stronger than the old. There's been a lot of mentions of the 'new age' but that doesnt necessarily mean in strength. 

One piece isnt like naruto where kishi has been sprouting that new gen surpass the old crap that we've seen throughout that manga and i hope oda deviates from the norm and not follow typical shonen bullshit.


----------



## Rob (Nov 21, 2014)

Teach breaks WB's neck low-diff.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 21, 2014)

Blackbeard 4 Lyfe.


----------



## Hosemisnuba (Nov 22, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Can go either way.



Anyone that doesn't say this or Blackbeard wins is a little irrational.


----------



## Hosemisnuba (Nov 22, 2014)

Maester said:


> What Zoan?


 The Cerberus one


----------



## SsjAzn (Nov 25, 2014)

EoS BB should take the win.


----------

